# Assorted fancy shrimp sale at big als



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

So I got the Big Als flyer and noticed that Mississauga has assorted fancy freshwater shrimp on sale for $2.99. Anyone stop in and see what kind of shrimp they have in stock?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I just called in, they have to wait for the manager of the fish room to come in because they don't know yet.


----------



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

Joeee said:


> I just called in, they have to wait for the manager of the fish room to come in because they don't know yet.


that's pretty sad. They must have a bunch of kids working tonight.


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

I remember last time I went, I think there was cherries, crystal reds, and pinokiyo shrimps.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

Pinokiyo... I'm not familiar with them. Wikipedia time.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Plaid said:


> Pinokiyo... I'm not familiar with them. Wikipedia time.


Pinnochio. however you spell it. 
Basically looks like a slightly smaller/thinner ghost shrimp with a red stripped nose.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It can be red nose shrimp. Sometimes people call them Pinocchio shrimp.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

When i was there last, they had Crystal, Red Cherry, and Orange bee... which were mixed with the Red Cherry.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

arktixan said:


> When i was there last, they had Crystal, Red Cherry, and Orange bee... which were mixed with the Red Cherry.


The Amanos are on the other side, they've been there for a while.

They also have some ghosts.

For a second I thought they had Sulawesis but then I saw the $2.99 part of the flyer.

They've probably figured out that the Orange Bees were mixed with the Red Cherries and decided to clear them out. Considering that very few (or perhaps even no one) on their staff knows anything about distinguishing these two types of shrimp, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

IF you are looking for fancy shrimps I have the following types:

Yellow
Light Green
Deep Red Cherry
and the most exotic of all.
Orange Eyed Tigers...these carry blue genes, and can produce this color!
They are very expensive price is $20 each! 









Also for sale is a mated pair of Electric Blue Crayfish (procambarus alleni) these are currently 5 inch long and are very quiet, have been living in the same tank for over a month now. Can be kept alone in a good sized tank (10 +) or in a tank with no plants as they like to each them when they get hungry...but only moss! They tend to leave other kinds alone. Priced at $35 for the pair! or $20 each either male or female.









Big Als only sell cherax, which is NOT the same as this one, and I hand raised these, so I know what they are. They already gave me 50+ babies earlier this year which I sold for $12 each.....this is a real bargain, and the only reason I am selling them is I need the tanks for my newly hatched Dwarf Orange crayfish babies to grow out in.

I can deliver to TO/Markham area next weekend. $5 per order.
thanks


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I went there today, they were red cherries and crystal reds.

$2.99 is their regular price for red cherries but I think they marked it up.

The crystal reds are C and B quality, they had a few As and an S but I'm acclimating those to my tank water right now.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

SparrowHawk said:


> that's pretty sad. They must have a bunch of kids working tonight.


When I called in and asked they told me it was the "regular kind" and I started talking about how there are at least 30 different species of freshwater shrimp.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

IF you are going to buy Crystal Reds....buy from a breeder! not LFS. Those ones at BA's are substandard.

James Ren on this forum has the best crystal reds anywhere that I have seen, and I am extremely picky being an agent for shrimp myself. I would not buy them anywhere else.

IF you are looking for top quality Red Cherries, go to http://www.kijiji.ca type shrimp or cherry shrimp under search of GTA and surrounding areas, it will bring up a local guy from Canada selling Cherries....Geoff is a great guy, I got all of my cherries from him and they are breeding like crazy...that's all he breeds and he has great healthy stock.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey, Bettaforu, do the Orange-Eyed Tigers breed true? I know you bought them a while ago, and I was wondering if you've managed to get more of the little things.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes they do breed true for the Orange eyes...they come in both blue shades and blonde! The blondes do produce the blue color as well as the orange eyes! So YES is the answer.

I have about 90 right now, mostly babies, juvies etc and a few berried females. I am breeding them myself so that I can have a good sized colony for sale in the near future.

They seem to be much hardier than the regular tigers for some reason that I cannot quite figure out????

No one knows how they came to have orange eyes, but as it breeds true it makes me wonder IF these might be a different species of tigers altogether from the regular ones! 

You can get the blu-ish color in the regular tigers too, and red, but NOT the orange eyes, and if you cross a regular tiger with an orange eyed tiger the offspring have dark eyes!

This leads me to believe they definitely are a separate species  

There are breeders in both USA and Germany and Asia, who have crossed the Blue orange eyed tigers with black shrimps to see if they can get the BLACK coloring with Orange eyes....todate that has NOT been possible. Offspring of these matings although are Black Tigers....they all have dark eyes. 

I am going to try one of my big male BOET with a black female shrimp I have to see what happens, and a Zebra shrimp with a BOET...maybe create a new species


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Joeee said:


> The Amanos are on the other side, they've been there for a while.
> 
> They also have some ghosts.
> 
> ...


Yea I chose not to list the Amano, and Ghost.. just cause they always have them . When I was there at the beginning of April (mississauga) they had Vampire Shrimp.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

arktixan said:


> Yea I chose not to list the Amano, and Ghost.. just cause they always have them . When I was there at the beginning of April (mississauga) they had Vampire Shrimp.


I've heard that they stocked African Filters, but I've never actually seen them. I don't care to actually, I think they're pretty ugly and bulky.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know if they would include vampires as part of the fancy shrimp deal. 
Going from $12.99 to $2.99 is kind of a big jump.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> I don't know if they would include vampires as part of the fancy shrimp deal.
> Going from $12.99 to $2.99 is kind of a big jump.


It's just red cherries and low-quality crystal reds, I asked. There were also some orange bumblebees in their red cherry tank (I was right ;P)

They also replaced their price card thing for both with one that had a picture of a red cherry and the price was $4.99 each, 3 for $11.99.


----------

